# Report: Nissan Land Glider Concept May Launch in North America as an Infiniti



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

As seemingly impossible as it sounds, Nissan is contemplating bringing its Land Glider concept to North America and badging it as an Infiniti. The half-car, half-motorcycle electric vehicle concept is set to debut October 21 at the Tokyo Auto Show and is certainly seems like the sort of wild one-off creation that is used to inspire production models, rather than become one itself.

Then again, it wouldn't be alone in the marketplace with Volkswagen already having announced plans to bring its two-seater, diesel-hybrid L1 to the streets. Perhaps it would be an ideal competitor to the Toyota iQ-based Aston Martin Cygnet.

Let's just say we have our doubts, but Nissan is serious about being on the cusp of the green car revolution, having invested heavily in electric cars already with its Leaf EV, which is set to be the first mass-produced electric car on American roads.

More: *Report: Nissan Land Glider Concept May Launch in North America as an Infiniti* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## safdfghfj (Oct 28, 2009)

Nissan says it will be able to drive 100 miles on a single charge. The batteries will be able to be charged up to 80 percent in less than 30 minutes with a special quick charger, or in roughly eight hours through a standard 200V outlet. Nissan says that through extensive research the 100 mile range will be suitable for 70 percent of car buyers.


----------



## safdfghfj (Oct 28, 2009)

The batteries will be able to be charged up to 80 percent in less than 30 minutes with a special quick charger, or in roughly eight hours through a standard 200V outlet. 
best pizza san francisco


----------

